# breathing problem



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

one of my pigeon is having breathing problem for her today i bought fluconazole 150mg tablet now my question how to give the tablet in water and should i give it to my all pigeons because some are going to lay eggs soon and some are on eggs and have young ones of 34 days old....please help me as soon as possible


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Fluconazole is for candida. How do you know the problem is caused by candida? There are other more frequent causes of respiratory problems. 

Anyway, the dosage for a pigeon is 1-2 mg / day. Is very hard, actually impossible to separate exactly such a small dose from a tablet of150 mg. Is much easier and accurate to buy only one capsule (if possible), one of 50 mg or smaller if available, put the powder on a clean sheet of paper and separate in half until you reach the pigeon dose. That is, 50 mg > 25 mg > 12 mg > 6 mg > 3 mg > 1.5 mg.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Why are you going to give flucanozole? Did any vet prescribe it for her? That is toxic for birds and shouldn't be given until you are sure of candida. 
What kind of respiratory issue she has? Are all of them sick? if not all wouldn't be treated. Pls separate the sick bird from the rest of the flock. 
I would not medicate them until sure of what kind of sickness they have.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

i read about this medicine on thread...act. my pigeon is making odd sounds and eat less and sits only on one place totally rest less...and no only one pigeon is sick not all of them


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You cannot assume that what somebody may have said on a forum thread must be right for your birds. You cannot even assume that anybody's idea of what may be the cause of a problem, or how a problem should be treated, is correct or that they have successfully dealt with that problem personally.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Exactly what John said.

To know better what could be wrong with your bird, pls tell us what symptoms your bird is showing. Is she eating, drinking and pooping alright? What kind of breathing sound she makes? Is she breathing with open mouth? 
Have you checked her in beak down the throat for canker? Or any other signs of illness did you note? 
A pic of poop will help.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Can you describe the sounds, where they seem to come: from sinus, or from throat or lungs and their nature (like some gurgling etc) or better, make a video and upload it on youtube? Some photos with the droppings will be very helpful too. 

Does the bird display some liquid pouring from nose, or are the nostrils red instead of white or is something unusual in mouth, like some growths, mucus etc?

Candida is not an infectious disease so if you have more than one case, most likely is something else so don't give fluconazole.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yes please give answer of others questions,its obviously not candida, so dont give fluconazole. is she breathing with open beak?? is she making a whizz whizz sound with breathing?? can you count the whiz sound in a minute [it should be like 30-35 whiz in a minute]?? 
i had a hen with open mouth breathing and whizzing sound, she cured on her own maybe because the problem was from a type of worm.but in ur case it can be respiratory infection!!
and i remember you had tapeworms in ur pigeons?? did you dewormed them??


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

act. that was not tapeworm i checked it later naresh....... and no she is not breathing with open mouth, she is eating less not like normal, checked her mouth it is clear and the droppings are dark green i ll post the picture in morning she walks less and prefers to sit alone..the sound she makes is like ghrrr ghrrr or whizzz whizz we can say but not every time in 5min. for 2 secs only...because of eating less she is loosing her weight........act. 6 days ago i brought her....she was in good condition when saw her but after bringing her home she started showing this symtoms...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ashu, if she is your new pigeon you brought just 6 days back, she should have been quarantined for a month. Sometimes new pigeons could bring severe diseases to loft. 
You must separate her now, she definitely seems sick and she is losing her weight also. 
If she isn't eating on her own, you should hand /force feed her so she doesn't starve and die. 
Pls post a pic of poop in morning.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

she is eating by itself but as much as required........is she okay should i treat her with any med. ? confused:


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You said earlier, she is eating less not normal? And she is losing weight, prefers to be alone, walking less. This all doesn't sound normal. Seems something going on in her. 
Pls post a pic of poop in morning. Also keep monitoring the poop for worms.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

could be worms, keep her seperate and closely observe her.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

not able to upload any picture.......now what i do i am sure she is not having worms but only breathing problem


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You can upload them to some other site like imgur.com and paste that link here.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks kiddy for the site....i wanted to upload pic of my homemade waterer in a thread


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

here are the pictures
http://imgur.com/OkTEfDU

http://imgur.com/T4n9LdW

http://imgur.com/tOy3pBt


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

pics are not clear, but poops doesnt seem good. is she eating normally?? does she have a pair?? were they preparing to lay? i m hoping she is not egg bound or something?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is it this watery all the time? During the day it can be watery because of drinking plenty of water due to hot weather. 
Best time is morning time to monitor the poop. 
Separate her and note how much she is eating. Measure by table spoon how much you keep in morning and how much remained after she had it. Measure in morning as well as in evening. A healthy bird should eat 30-40 grams of seeds per day.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

yes naresh she has a pair and they are doing mating rituals.....but am damm sure she is not egg bound because they just started mating......and kiddy in morning poop is watery but not so much and i think she is not eating as much as u said but now i want to give her medicine which medi. i should give...please tellll


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Until you aren't sure of what problem she has, you shouldn't medicate her, also if she is going to lay. My hen was dull for some time when she was going to lay. I gave her vitamins+minerals in her water daily for a week and she recovered.
Go to some pet shop and ask for concitone or vimeral. They need vitamins weekly. 
Also buy cipcal 500 mg calcium tablet from any human drug store and break it into 8 pieces. Give 1 piece weekly to all of your birds.
Also, pls buy Ranbaxy Garlic oil pearls from human drug store and mix oil from one capsule in their seeds for four birds. Garlic is very good for strengthening their immune system.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

When were made each photo? Was the one with the yellow dropping the last? Have you medicated her and what have you given and what amount? The yellow droppings may indicate serious liver damage.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

thanks kiddy i ll do all this thing tomorrow for sure i don't what to loose any of my pigeon......i hope this will work.......


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

These are supplements which should be given to them so if they lack something, they could recover. 

If they seem sick they of course need medicines but you have monitor and update the symptoms here. 

You don't have to give everything tomorrow. 
Give vitamins tomorrow and calcium on the next day and repeat this thing weekly. To the bird who seem sick give vitamins for 5-6 days daily. Just one to two drops in an ounce of water. Don't overdose vitamins, overdosing may cause diarrhea. 
Garlic oil pearls you can give with seeds on alternate days or twice a week or at least once a week. I give it twice a week to my birds.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

hey kiddy i brought all three things yesterday i gave calcium tab. to my all pigeons and today i gave them garlic oil pearls and vimeral....is it okay to give garlic oil and vimeral together...???


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes ashu, it is fine to give garlic oil with seeds after opening the capsule and pouring its oil over seeds and mix them. 
Vimeral is to be given in their drinking water( just 1-2 drops in half cup of water) . You can calculate accordingly.


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

yesterday i seen some changes in my pigeons which is sick she is eating now and little bit active also but the problem of sound is not going....
and i have an another question...does it is okay to give whole capsule to one pigeons i have read in other threads about it...???
sorry i know i am asking questions a lot but i don't want to do anything without proper information


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I pour oil from one capsule with two handful of seeds and mix it well, that is sufficient for four pigeons for one meal.

I don't know which sound do you talk about? Can you pls make a video and upload it on YouTube and paste a link here. 

Also keep monitoring her if she shows any other signs of sickness. Have you seen in her beak and throat for any unusual growth? Do you see any discharge from nostrils or mouth?


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

i check her throat daily it is all clear and there is discharge from mouth and nose its all clear..i ll try to make video of that sound and post it tomorrow...


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

hey guys as I started giving garlic oil to my pigeons...and I was talking about a sick female pigeon she was doing fine she also laid one egg yesterday ...but today I checked her poop...there was a bunch of tapeworms in it.. ..I want To know that can garlic cure tapeworms...


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

ashu said:


> hey guys as I started giving garlic oil to my pigeons...and I was talking about a sick female pigeon she was doing fine she also laid one egg yesterday ...but today I checked her poop...there was a bunch of tapeworms in it.. ..I want To know that can garlic cure tapeworms...


Tapeworms hardly can be killed by drugs, let alone by some food like garlic ...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

maybe garlic helped...i once gave about a teaspoon of turmeric to a male who was full of tapeworms, he started passing out tapeworms with his every poop....but i would advice you change the eggs to fake eggs and deworm all your pigeons with any one of this dewormers that you can find easily in a vet medical [all in tablet form]....ivec plus, ipraz, bendystar, iverhart max...find any one brand of this tablets and inform here. 
i dewormed my pigeons few days ago with ivec plus,they passed many tapeworms and now they are behaving very active and poops are really firm and good.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

AndreiS said:


> Tapeworms hardly can be killed by drugs, let alone by some food like garlic ...


praziquantel is very effective for tapes.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

and make sure they are tapeowrms, they could be roundworms....can you post a pic??


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

now naresh i am sure they are tapeworms pure white in colour....as u mentioned to put fake eggs is it okay to not to remove eggs and deworm because they are going to hatch after 18 days i think the time period is enough....and sorry i am not able to upload a picture


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

u have to deworm again after 21 days, so eggs need to be removed


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

than i ll deworm them after this clutch of eggs because some eggs are old.....till that let garlic do his work


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay but that would be really hard on birds to raise chicks while having worms. so i would say to deworm only once for now and deworm them again twice after raising the babies. though i never find worms when i deworm second time after 21 days in case of tapeworms


----------



## ashu (Sep 20, 2015)

yes this sounds good will deworm them all although my all pigeons do not have tape worms it ll be fine to deworm all i think....?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yes it fine, you should deworm all your pigeons, but not the ones that are raising babies.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

ashu said:


> hey guys as I started giving garlic oil to my pigeons...and I was talking about a sick female pigeon she was doing fine she also laid one egg yesterday ...but today I checked her poop...there was a bunch of tapeworms in it.. ..I want To know that can garlic cure tapeworms...


This sick female shouldn't be allowed to raise babies. As she has laid only one, you need to replace it. When she lays another replace again. As soon as she lays second treat with Praziquantel. You shouldn't stress a sick bird when you know she was sick and now passed tapeworms. Let others raise babies who aren't sick but you shouldn't stress this bird at any cost.


----------

